# Rapid breathing/heartbeat?



## Shatto (May 19, 2013)

As some of you know I have a 3 month old baby I got from petsmart who has been sneezing pretty much since I got him and it seems like new home sneezes since he's not sneezing as frequent now. However, This isn't the first time I've noticed this but his breathing and or heartbeat seems rapid, he's laying half asleep on my arm right now and it's kinda moving his little body, maybe he's nervous? I don't know but he appears fine otherwise. He's a pretty nervous/skittish baby in general, I just think with him this calm he might have slower breathing/heartbeat, it does slow down a bit the more he falls asleep. I have another week left on my petsmart "warranty" if I need to get him checked out. Are rats breathing/heartbeats that fast that it is that noticeable?


----------



## kyzer (Apr 28, 2013)

Rat's hearts beat faster than hours, however with your rat I can't really be sure if its due to a respiratory infection or not since he's sneezing. I think just get him checked out if you have a week left on your warranty, it won't do any harm. Consider getting him a little ratty friend too, it will help him settle into his new home better


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes, their breathing and heartbeat is meant to be really fast that it is noticeable, especially their heartbeats. Please get him a friend soon too!


----------



## Shatto (May 19, 2013)

I definitely am getting him a friend, I'm just waiting till Wednesday when they let the new dumbo rat go on sale which is the kind of rat I originally wanted. I would absolutely love a black self or blazed dumbo rat  I'm really considering taking him to get checked out but I don't know if it's worth stressing him out and I don't want them doing anything to harm him. I think my worst concern would be that something is wrong with him and they send him away and just get me a replacement that looks similar


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

A quick listen with a stethoscope will allow a vet to know if the rattie is ok or not. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Shatto (May 19, 2013)

My mom is a nurse and has a stethoscope, could she do it?


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

A nurse may not be familiar with rat sounds, but I suppose she could try.


----------

